# At about what age can I expect full adult height?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

From what I have read they stop growing in height around 9 months to a year old.

Molly's weight at 5 months was actually 32 lbs and she's expected to be 55-60 lbs as an adult.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've had 5 goldens. Every one of them has developed differently. It's nice to say they stop growing in height at 9 months or 1 year, but every dog is different. I had one that grew until he was 2 years old, he was very slow growing. Check with the breeder on when the mother and father stopped growing. It might help you out.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Both our goldens topped out at about 2 years of age.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I've had 5 goldens. Every one of them has developed differently. It's nice to say they stop growing in height at 9 months or 1 year, but every dog is different. I had one that grew until he was 2 years old, he was very slow growing. Check with the breeder on when the mother and father stopped growing. It might help you out.


Yup, all dogs are different. I don't have any experience of my own, since Molly is my first pup. I only have what I have read on here to go on.

Molly's ortho vet said bone growth should stop around 9 months. They will still grow and continue to fill out until 2 but probably will not get any taller. He did not say this applies to all dogs; it was more of a general finding. Just like in humans, you can't know for sure when someone will stop growing.

It would be helpful if you knew the parents' height so you know where your pup might end up.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I will check with his breeder to see when the dam and sire stopped growing. I do know that his father is a bigger field Golden, but still within the standard at 23.5" and about 65-70 pounds. He looks so much like his sire, so I expect he will take after him. I think jumping him in the 20" class is out of the question now!


----------

